# Need new PJL-5015 bulb for Yamaha LPX-500



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone know where to find this at a decent price and good quality? Is a rebuilt one a bad way to go? I don't know what I don't know. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I do not suggest using a rebuilt lamp. I have heard very little but problems with respect to those. Have you tried the lamp vendors listed in the Vendor Listings. Look at the middle near the top of every forum page for the Vendors tab.


----------



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Using a search for any vendors with "lamp" in their description, I just checked their sites and no of them had it.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You have to be creative sometimes to find things. Look at Don Shnapps site and you will find a cross to a lot of numbers, including likely the OSRAM specs for that lamp. You can then search other vendors for that info, and you will likely find a match somewhere. IIRC, that one can be found at Discount Merchant, who is a sponsor of this site. You need to verify with them that it is the right lamp. My experience with them is that they are very helpful in researching these matters and if you share the info that you find with them they will be very straight with you regarding whether their product is the right lamp or not.

Your other option is to go directly to Yamaha and pay twice the price of the raw lamp.


----------



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

OK, thank you again. 

According to my manual, I need a lamp with the following specs:

UHP lamp, 150 W, Model # PJL-5015

Are you saying that I can find another UHP lamp that is 150W that could fit in and work for my projector?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is not a matter of finding "another" lamp. You want to find the SAME lamp. Look on the back of the lamp and get the numbers off of it. IIRC, this was a 120 watt lamp, not 150, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

OK the only thing I could find on the lamp assembly is the following:

UHP 150W 1.0
UHE-A13
MADE IN BELGIUM

And on the plastic housing of the lamp assembly it says MADE IN JAPAN.

What is IIRC? I'm not sure I'm following your directions exactly......


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

IIRC = If I Recall Correctly, which I apparently did not.

I know of no suppliers with this exact replacement other than Yamaha, but if you call around someone may be able to match it for you.


----------

